

Firmware is the most expensive thing in the universe. - cdl
http://www.ganssle.com/tem/tem245.html#article1

======
jloughry
Ganssle's book _The Art of Programming Embedded Systems_ (Academic Press,
1991) is an eye opener for software writers. Highly recommended.

